#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  深邃暗影   的徵角

## 亞諾

希望可以從影裔開始延伸到有關樂園的故事
而且我想要逼逼自己寫出東西
所以選擇發稿

在人界與獸界之間出現前所未見的傳說，傳說是怨恨的集合體、實驗下的產物、或是地獄的死靈
但真相為何?沒有人知道...也沒有人去了解，直到名為雷納的出現而改變，似乎他本身就是傳說們之一
為了找回記憶，雷納決定待在獸界...找出自己的回憶。

--------------------
姓名:

種族:

性別:

個性:

屬性:

技能:

外觀:

體型:

特色:

角色背景:

注記:   (可以不用)

--------------------
大概就是這些了，如果不嫌棄的話來參加吧

----------


## 破邪銀牙

是亞諾!! :jcdragon-tail-faster: 
要大家催稿的意思嗎w

姓名:奧爾多斯

種族:狼獸人

性別:公

個性:憑著自身信念行動,不受一般道德法律規範,討厭成群結隊
簡單來說就是為所欲為,我行我素的獨行者 加上無口影薄也行w

屬性:引力操縱

技能:基本上沒有招式名稱OWO
很多小地方都能用,例如加強自己攻擊力、減緩拋射物的衝擊力道
讓對手行動受限,被地板吸住之類的(不會影響到對手施法,而且如果力氣夠大還是能動)

外觀:全身是深藍色,左臂上有不明顯的黑色焰紋(發動能力時有紫光)
無視天氣總會圍著一條圍巾,樣式總是不一樣(?)

體型:高183cm,沒事會練練身體所以稍微壯碩

特色:喜好以能力為輔作近身戰鬥,武器是拳刃

角色背景:厭倦了自己長久以來生活的城市於是出走,很多地方都有他的蹤跡
探詢各謎團的答案是目前最大的樂趣來源

----------


## Schak

姓名:夏克    熟人/獸會叫:  (小夏)

種族:半死狼(地獄的死靈)

性別:小公狼

個性:戰鬥時極冷酷、平時也很冷淡、不輕易聽從別人/獸的指揮，不喜歡團體，常常單獨行動~但確實有這實力(!?!?

屬性:暗系、毒系、不死系!?

技能:暗系:隱匿(擅長隱身於黑暗之中)，黑暗地帶(可以把一片區域變為黑暗地帶)，黑寡婦之刃(招喚出一把黑暗的劍，為最常用武器)。
      毒系:屍毒(在武器上染著屍毒，被砍到，傷口會無法治癒，並會慢慢潰爛惡化到慎下骨頭，但經解毒即可解除)、眼鏡蛇之牙(招喚出兩把短匕，速度快，可當標射，有慢性麻痺毒素)。
      不死系:地獄之門(在最壞情況下，會招喚出兩具高大骷髏戰士為自己戰鬥，但是並不穩定，有時骷髏會爆走)，地獄亡魂之靈(將自己的軀殼吸收充滿地獄亡魂，暫時獲得爆增的力量和速度和防禦力，但是會慢慢銷毀剩餘肉體，當肉體完全消失，也就全部消失了)。

外觀:獸人型:左眼天空藍色，右眼夕陽黃色，全身潔白的毛，因為是"半死狼"，所以身體表面會有些許腐爛!?或沒有肉體覆蓋.直接露出骨頭的地方，為了不讓別人/獸發現，所以常常穿著一件黑色貼身皮夾克和牛仔褲，頭頂也常常套著夾克的連帽，不讓人看到臉，有一邊的臉頰沒有肉而露出顴骨和半邊下顎，所以也常常戴著面具(有點像死神那樣的骷髏面具)。

體型:中下型(雖然矮小，但是速度卻異常的很快~

特色:晚上至半夜常常握著自己脖子上的月亮項鍊坐在屋頂上，若有所思的試著回憶起有關項鍊和過去的記憶。

角色背景:和雷納一樣，本身也是傳說之一，在這不死狼的軀殼裡，一直在找尋著，好像是自己重要的另一獸!? 貌似跟這條項鍊有關，時常想要想起任何一絲線索，但是都沒有成功，找出屬於自己最初的回憶，和這條項鍊的回憶...是夏克最大的存在理由。  (會成為地獄的死靈，原因不明。)

注記: 恩...如果碎風哥哥有來報名的話....希望能夠成為夏克一直在找尋的那最重要的另一半，而月亮項鍊就是代表他是下課最重要的獸的證明....

哇塞....抱歉小夏打了這麼長的廢話- -" ((萬分感到抱歉....    辛苦亞諾大大了!!!祝你文思泉湧呀////   恩...如果小夏以上的有疑問的話.請儘管提出~小夏會馬上改或補充的>///<!!!!   那就~晚安搂///!!!

----------


## 碎風

姓名:碎風

種族:闇月狼

性別:公

個性:不愛說話，時常會突然消失無蹤，不太喜歡露面，喜歡默默做著自己的事。朋友不多，不過很重視了解自己的人或獸。雖然有點沉默，不過卻不太喜歡戰鬥，但如果發生戰鬥時，一定會把敵人置於死地 ！！

屬性:風、雷、闇、月

技能:  風屬：風隱 ((自身化成風隱藏於空氣中)) 、治癒之風((治療傷口))、風暴盛宴((召喚出無數龍捲風纏繞敵人，裏頭有無數的風刃))、疾風百烈((將風刃纏繞在自己爪上進行連續打擊))
        雷屬：奔雷((身上纏繞雷電，讓自己的動作跟閃電一樣快速))、轟天戰甲((製造雷之護盾附著在自身，增加防禦並使攻擊的人麻痺))、電光雙流箭((凝聚雷電之箭朝敵人發射，有散射型(大範圍傷害)和貫穿型(一點貫穿)))、雷劫界離((將雷電纏繞在雙刀上，威力足以砍斷任何東西))
        闇屬：魔王之域((製造出自己的闇之空間，此空間中自我的能力會大幅度提升，且受的傷害減小並持續治癒自己))、魔劍萬千殺((召喚出數千把闇影劍朝敵人飛去))、惡魔疾刃破((將闇影能量聚於雙刀上並快速的砍殺敵人))、斷罪十字((直接對靈魂造成傷害，即便肉體沒有痕跡仍會遭成極大傷害))、闇言術((碰觸到敵人時會留下印記，留有印記之人將受到限制或對其精神造成傷害))、無盡夜色((可使周圍化為一片黑暗，同時也有將自己變成影子的能力))
        月屬(最終狀態)：月光返照((可以使自己的時間倒回(治療)、加速(閃避或攻擊)，或將敵人的時間暫停，不過不能使用太多，力量會消耗過於迅速))、月光反射((將敵人的攻擊吸收後以兩倍的力量反彈))、月魔神域((製造出月之領域，會不斷吸收別人的能量並治癒自己))、神武噬月((在地上顯現出魔法陣並給予強力的魔法傷害))、噬月嘯天((聚集月之能量從口中發射))、星舞殘月((將月之力附著在雙刀上對敵人進行無限段的連砍))

外觀:深藍色的毛，鼻子到腹部是白色的，眼睛藍綠色，闇屬狀態眼睛會變成紅色，月屬時是棕色，頭上與胸前有相同的月亮圖騰，平時胸前的會隱藏，當變成月屬時會顯現，臉上兩邊有紅色條紋，變成闇屬時會散開來並發出紅色強光。背上有金色的翅膀，翅膀是飄浮的，由月之結晶構成，可隱藏。平常會穿著深色的帽T，很少露面，看過的人(獸)屈指可數。雙刀平時是看不到的，只有變成闇屬及月屬時才會召喚出來。

體型:181cm  偏瘦 ~~

特色:多半在晚上出沒，總時獨自看著月亮，尋找自己的身世。

角色背景:一直以來不知道自己的身分、記憶，一直在世界上徘徊著，因為自己不愛說話的緣故所以也很少與外人(獸)接觸，總覺得失去某樣重要的東西，不過卻想不起來，偶爾腦中會浮現些許的模糊片段。對於傳說們會有某種特殊的感覺，雖然自己不確定自己是不是與他們為同一類。居無定所，會常在各地遊走，不過不會留下任何痕跡。

打完發現自己打了好長一串啊  ((汗
真的辛苦亞諾了  ~~
不知道這樣子有沒有問題呢 ''
如果有的話我會立即更改的
祝寫文順利喔~~

----------


## 卡斯特

姓名:卡斯特  綽號:卡滋

種族:幻天獸(狼的外表

性別:公

個性:擁有幻化的能力，所以被稱為詛咒之子，喜歡交朋友，但又怕傷害朋友，幻化時若控制不好會暴走， 破壞一切事物，但醒來後會不記得所做過的事情， 常很自責 
對陌生的獸/人:冷漠，有非常大的警覺心，會一直緊盯著他，不會主動攻擊，不喜歡傷害獸/人，甚至會默默的幫助他
對認識的獸/人:會展現出開朗，愛撒嬌的個性，有點愛說話，非常愛玩，會為朋友赴湯蹈火

屬性:火

技能: (作者可自創)
瞬火:腳底下產生火焰，使移動速度加快
衝鋒刺:全身包覆著火焰，以最快的速度擊中敵人
藍焰爪:無傷害力，又稱冰火之爪(嚇獸用的
高壓火:熱到可以將水蒸發

外觀:眼珠是冰藍色，毛色是銀灰色，在月光下是銀白色脖子上有一條串著幻獸爪的項鍊，白色T-shirt， 外面在穿一件無袖黑色背心(有拉鍊)，寬鬆的牛仔褲(長褲)

幻化時的樣子:狼頭，狼身，鷲翅，獅尾(毛色同上

體型:中偏瘦小
獸時:身長:120公分(不包括尾長 身高:90公分 尾長:80公分
獸人時:身高:160公分

特色:爪子可伸縮

角色背景:因為擁有幻化的能力，而遭眾人/獸追殺，在逃亡過程，得知自己背負著重大的責任，必須幫助某獸尋找自己的記憶

注記:只要把項鍊拿掉就可以變成幻獸
雖然有翅膀，但不太會飛(正在練習當中
不常變成獸人，不常有人/獸知道我是幻獸(因為被知道就會被追殺
自己也是傳說之一，但自己卻不知道

幻獸圖:

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





大概就這樣，亞諾小說加油喔~

----------


## 小芸

-姓名:月尾
種族:月狼
性別:女
個性:馬馬虎虎，活潑開朗，但是卻有一點膽小怕事，很愛玩~
屬性:治癒
技能:月之癒（短時間內治癒各種傷害（自己與別隻獸
月光閃爍（全身發出強光，可調節亮度（？
月之嚎（對月亮嚎叫可使身邊的所有同夥同時治癒（限晚上~
外觀:下面的簽名裡有我獸設的連結喔＞＜
體型:正常偏小
特色:擁有強大的治癒能力，但是必須適時的受月光照射，不然會虛弱甚至昏倒~
在月光下身體會閃爍銀白色的光芒~
角色背景:大家都想當傳說：3（？那我也來湊一咖（被揍飛
自有記憶以來一直都住在樂園裡，過著平淡的生活，也沒有像身邊的好友說過自己失去記憶的事情，直到發現有一些獸跟自己一樣都失去記憶……
注記: 如果有問題歡迎告訴我喔！我會馬上改的＞＜
@-------------------------------
謝謝亞諾！辛苦你了！
小說加油喔＞＜

----------


## 斯冰菊

姓名:斯冰菊

種族:北極狼

性別:公

個性:愛耍凍與搞笑，對於夢想與目標會全力追求！！！很有正義感。

屬性:凍屬性

技能:本狼身為北極凍狼，會凍屬性的魔法。雖然只會一招，但是這招「絕對零度凍笑話」威力驚獸，倘若完全發揮能讓地球回到冰河時期！平時發動時以10的負幾次方分之一為準，此是參考《KERORO軍曹》中之安哥爾‧摩亞絕招啟示錄攻擊。

外觀:狼設定 狼設：http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/uploads....png(感謝青燦囉！！！)

狼人設：http://i.imgur.com/N65gtv8.png(這也是青燦的傑作喔！！！)

狼設的毛色黑白分色比例以黑色稍微多一點，臉部毛色分界線從鼻頭朝兩側延伸，前面脖子、胸部與腹部、尾巴腹側都是白毛，其他部份的毛都是漆黑。

狼型本狼是一絲不掛，除了有戴眼鏡與脖子上有掛一條紫線冰塊的項鍊之外。狼人型則有穿一條橘色的海灘褲，然而其實圖樣與顏色不定，這是為了能讓申請角色交流繪時能讓友獸們自由發揮。

體型:狼型從鼻端到尾巴身長150公分，身高90公分，尾巴長60公分，體重60公斤。狼人型身高180公分，體重60公斤。

特色:眼鏡為金框眼鏡，狼型與狼人型皆會佩帶。紫線項鍊以豔紫之線為繫，項鍊為一塊自阿拉斯加冰河灣冰河中萃取之冰塊，歷史為六千五百萬年。(與新生代的持續時間相同)冰塊每面各寫上「黃、靛、紫、凍、逗、腐」六字，前三字為本狼最愛之三種顏色，後三字為本狼之最主要的三種個性與特質。此亦為本狼未來發文滿兩千篇後的自定稱號。

角色背景:見證多起獸族被人類迫害的慘痛經歷，因為是歐米茄以及體力不足，所以想用筆寫出獸族的真實現況，讓某些人類覺醒、其他人類警惕！！！

注記:無。

那麼就萬事拜託囉！！！ :wuffer_laugh: (六體投地)
祝亞諾寫作成功！！！凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！ :wuf_e_howl: (鼓勵之嗥)

                                                                              北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯留

                                                                                             103年元月6日    21:59

----------


## Norya.Polaris

咕嚕我來了OWO

姓名:Norya.Polaris(諾雅)

種族:花豹

性別:雌

個性:讓人難以理解，堅強獨立，對不熟的獸或是人防衛心有點重

屬性:主屬性[星雷]，副屬性[冰晶]


技能:
霹靂連環爪:腳掌產生可自由控制的藍色閃雷來攻擊敵人
極冰風暴:極度寒冷且夾雜著冰晶雪花的龍捲風
雷神殞落:召喚出具有極強大力量的超巨大雷電
極度冰點:使周圍100公尺的環境驟降到0下(0下幾度視當時能力使用強度)
世界之星:在地球時吸收地心的能量來強化自己或是恢復體力

外觀:純白底毛，身上有冰晶藍色的斑點，耳多和尾巴也是冰晶藍色的，臉頰圖騰左右臉都有，後腳跟上有一個月亮形黑斑，黑斑中有圓點(雙腿都有)，左手腕上有傷疤，胸口上有圖騰和尾巴上有紫色水晶，尾巴長度是身體的1.1倍，有翅膀可以飛行，翅膀由黑漸白，平時可以藏起來(看不到)。

體型:中小

特色:很會使用槍械武器和小刀、弓箭等奇怪的東西XD

角色背景:小時候在外流浪時，不小心闖入樂園，之後便定居下來，過著安定的生活，直到有一天發現，原來自己失去過記憶，決定去找回那遺失的記憶和自己最初的身世之謎......

注記:可以讓傻氣和卡斯特在裡面當我的麻吉嗎:3

謝謝亞諾喔!>W<辛苦了>W<
亞諾加油OWO////

----------


## 獨自孤獨

姓名:孤獨‧莫

種族:虎貓

性別:男性

個性:厭惡自己，很少說話，就算說話了也是很毒的話，很怕冷不喜歡下雨可是，一遇到討厭的事就會特別想淋雨，對於所有事物都興致缺缺，打鬥時都只是用劍打鬥，很少用完美攻擊或往者之霧，每次打鬥完都會在對方屍體旁放上紫色菖蒲跟紅色彼岸花

屬性:光暗(相反屬性不管事單一放暗(光)還是雙放都會傷身體)

技能:
完美攻擊:只要有水晶的地方就可以使出防護罩(光屬性，只能在水晶半徑2cm的距離內)會有一層淡淡的紫光，會隨著水晶的外型而改變防護罩的形狀像水晶是圓形的就會呈現圓形，方形會呈方形(有尖尖的角角跟邊邊)
往者之霧:會釋放出致死毒氣(暗屬性，水晶必須大於3立方cm以上才能發動，毒氣範圍是以水晶為中心半徑2工尺(3~10立方公分)半徑4~5公尺(10~15立方公分)半徑6~7公尺(15立方公分以上) 發動石水晶會發出黑光

外觀:左胸口(5cm)跟右手腕上(10~12cm)都有刀傷都很明顯，右貓耳上有一個藍色的耳環(水晶)，水晶做的藍眼鏡，身上都會配戴2把長劍(中間是水晶製成的劍再裹上鐵)跟2把匕首(跟長劍做法一樣)都是一銀一黑的顏色，喜歡穿著黑色大衣加上軍褲，軍靴加一件緊身黑色v頂長袖



體型:170CM 75KG 

特色:身上都會配戴2把長劍(一銀,一黑)一身白毛

角色背景:本名叫莫冠廷因為被很多人出賣，追殺與打鬥所以身上有很多刀痕，最讓他印象深刻的有兩道一倒是右手腕納道(因為被很多人出賣過及欺負過所以拿著匕首劃自己可是被一個最信任的好友救起，第二道是左胸前那道，那道是被自己親人拿他好友給他的匕首所下刺的)

假如有甚麼不足的地方一定號通知我喔^>w。^\

----------


## 遁世x龍舞

--------------------
姓名:　小遁

種族:　銀羽龍族

性別:　公

個性:　開朗陽光，喜歡戰鬥但不喜歡濺血；性喜挑戰。有點小腹黑。

　　　龍緣不錯，平常在大家面前笑點很低，會說出讓大家會心一笑的天真的話。

　　　能為了朋友和伙伴付出生命。

　　　雖然會飛但對高空有點恐懼症。

屬性:　暗、冰

技能:　鎮守之靈　簡單來說就是防護術。召喚暗界的魔僕協助防禦。

　　　御祐雷雨　降下帶有雷電的雨滴。

　　　凝霧之雨．冰封　召喚霧狀的暗元素讓對手失去視線，再由底下竄出冰刺攻擊。

外觀:　深銀色的光滑鱗甲，並擁有蝠狀、末端帶有零星冰藍色的細羽。頭上有向後的黑色雙角。尾末有深藍色尖刺。

　　　眼睛為琥珀色。

體型:　中偏大。

特色:　萌點嗎……應該是怕高吧。

　　　總之是隻陽光的龍。

角色背景:　小時候被父母以斯巴達式教育從懸崖上推下去，雖然從此學會飛但也因懼高症而開始了風波難平的飛行生涯。

　　　　　常常因出眾的外表受到母龍的青睞。（？

--------------------

好久沒填這樣的單子了呢 :jcdragon-xp: 

故事裡面有關他的細節都給你發揮～～不過如果還是需要的話　之後再附上：））

最後是催稿時間 :jcdragon-pounce:

----------


## 神威白霜

姓名:白霜

種族:重生獸人(轉生成獸的人類)

性別:男

個性:
冷漠又沉默寡言，但內心是相反的
但是當朋友受傷是會殘暴的消滅敵人

屬性:光屬性

技能:
防禦技:不死，負傷反擊
攻擊技(獸性):狼爪斬，犬牙撕咬，貓眼瞪視，狐九尾砍，虎暴衝刺，獅吼狂風
攻擊技(武器):破魔斬，強突斬，破軍斬，幻影斬，穿越斬，極光斬，破魔彈，極光炮，毀滅炮，震裂波......[[目前總計有758個武器招式

外觀:
有六種不同的獸性，所以沒有固定型態
但平時較常以狼型態活動
毛髮是銀白色
常穿著工作服和黑色軍用大衣
脖子綁著破破爛爛的白色圍巾

體型:體型瘦小，但在使用獸性時會變大

特色:體內有六隻神獸，當白霜失去意識或是重傷時會取代他的身體，並且接手戰鬥

角色背景:
原本和正常的人類沒什麼兩樣，是設計學院的學生，但在發生“異界末日斷絕”後成了毀滅後人間界的生還者，於是披上軍用大衣並親自加入戰鬥，因此開始穿越時空不停的戰鬥，也從中獲得“聖騎士18劍”和“聖戰警18槍”
但在戰鬥中不幸被魔鬼殺死，後來成了亡魂，但為了不讓死神抓走自己，於是逃到獸界，卻遭到六神獸攻擊，到最後為了活下去於是吃掉了神獸們，從此變成了半人半獸的狂戰士……

注記: 
被地獄死神-人魂搜捕隊和獸界戰警-人類獵殺組追殺中，
通緝識別號: No.1375“Savior(拯救者)”



--------------------

若還需要更詳細的設定可以問我沒關係
我會盡快回覆

小說請加油

----------

